# What Coffee Machine would you buy for around £400?



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello all,

Firstly, i am not a coffee drinker, cant stand the stuff, which should endear me to all you lovely people and get you jumping through hoops to help me









My wife is a coffee drinker, she drinks Americano daily and she has a birthday coming up and i'd like to get her a coffee machine for the house.

My budget is around £400 for a coffee machine and i really have no idea where to start. I know my enquiry is probably rather basis but i would just like to get some 'what would you buy' suggestions.

We've had a nespresso machine but she never really liked it, so ignoring grinder for a moment, what coffee machine would you buy and from where.

This is the one i've been looking at - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0000C72XS/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1634&creative=19450&creativeASIN=B0000C72XS&linkCode=as2&tag=cfukweb-21

but this one is much cheaper and newer - http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=a-classic

This one - http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=aa-gaggia

Any help or suggestions would be most welcome, thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

The Classic is a great place to start.

Very simple operation, bombproof and capable of producing great results.

There are some fairly simple modifications that you can make to improve it even further, such as changing the steam wand.

Definitely try and budget in a bit for a grinder as well. Grinding fresh will be the biggest single difference that you can make in terms of quality in the cup, even more so when coupled with beans from a roaster rather than the supermarket.

Classic + "easy to use" grinder like the Sage Smart Pro would be my advice for a beginner. Compact, able to produce good quality with minimal faff.

Almost on budget as well!









(especially if you grab the one that truegrace has just put up for sale).


----------



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> The Classic is a great place to start.
> 
> Very simple operation, bombproof and capable of producing great results.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your assistance, very kind - where do i find the one truegrace has put up for sale?

I'm aware of the grinder concern, but i think someone else is going to buy her one of those so i just want to get the best machine for my budget.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Will your wife use it is the most important question? Once you start with the manual side to coffee it gets a bit involved. If she is like mine she would want something that doesn't make any mess.......so a B2C.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

If you are interested in Truegraces one and are looking for a grinder I may sell my Sage pro, bought at Christmas time from john lewis ans came with a 2 year warranty.


----------



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

Aren't good B2C seriously expensive?


----------



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

Sage pro is £200 new, right?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

simpleusername said:


> Thank you for your assistance, very kind - where do i find the one truegrace has put up for sale?
> 
> I'm aware of the grinder concern, but i think someone else is going to buy her one of those so i just want to get the best machine for my budget.


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23476-2006-Gaggia-Classic

You might need a couple more posts in order to view. I think that there is a minimum post count to view for sale section.

Classic is still a good option for that budget. There is not much between it and some serious cash apart from the Rancilo Silvia. Next step would probably be the Oscar.

Secondhand certainly stretches your budget further.

There is a good point raised above. Coffee making can be a bit of a Pandora's box. Something that used to be regarded as a simple exercise suddenly seems highly complicated and can be extremely frustrating.

I would recommend that she signs up on here for a bit of advice, or even better, sign her up for some home training with whatever bit of kit you decide to go with.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

simpleusername said:


> Sage pro is £200 new, right?


yes, and if you buy from Lakeland then you will get a lifetime warranty.


----------



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23476-2006-Gaggia-Classic
> 
> You might need a couple more posts in order to view. I think that there is a minimum post count to view for sale section.
> 
> ...


Home training sounds interesting, how do i go about arranging that?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

mremanxx said:


> ... If she is like mine she would want something that doesn't make any mess.......so a B2C.


I second that. It's definitely worth thinking about this. My wife would prioritise kitchen friendly and no faff - terms which often struggle to sit comfortably with 'good espresso'.

It's £94 over your budget but it has a 'lifetime no quibble bring it back for any reason' guarantee, and it includes all the peripherals like tamper and jug:

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/17962/Sage-The-Barista-Express

Safer bet for a present I reckon - new, small, shiny, kitchen-look-n-feel enhancing. If only it were available in Farrow and Ball Greige!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That's a good shout Obnic, especially if someone else is purchasing a grinder. Do a search on youtube and watch some of the many videos reviewing and demonstrating the Sage Barista in action. It looks a decent machine. I've not used or owned one but it was the machine I considered after returning a faulty B2C before stumbling across these forums then changed my mind to wanting a Gaggia Classic with all the mods before eventually purchasing an Expobar Leva Dual Boiler!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Aero press is more than capable of making a nice Americano ,


----------



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

Obnic said:


> I second that. It's definitely worth thinking about this. My wife would prioritise kitchen friendly and no faff - terms which often struggle to sit comfortably with 'good espresso'.
> 
> It's £94 over your budget but it has a 'lifetime no quibble bring it back for any reason' guarantee, and it includes all the peripherals like tamper and jug:
> 
> ...


This could be a good idea ! Having never used a machine before then perhaps it's best to go down this route first.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

simpleusername said:


> This could be a good idea ! Having never used a machine before then perhaps it's best to go down this route first.


I have the Sage Dual Boiler and can confirm that they are very well designed machines. Lots of user friendly little touches. The only criticism that I have heard on the Barista Express is relating to the sensitivity of the grinder.

Some comment has been made of the durability of the unit, especially in comparison to some of the Italian machines, but Sage have stated that they will refund or replace whilst warranted and Lakeland offer a lifetime warranty!


----------



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> I have the Sage Dual Boiler and can confirm that they are very well designed machines. Lots of user friendly little touches. The only criticism that I have heard on the Barista Express is relating to the sensitivity of the grinder.
> 
> Some comment has been made of the durability of the unit, especially in comparison to some of the Italian machines, but Sage have stated that they will refund or replace whilst warranted and Lakeland offer a lifetime warranty!


Thanks, i have now purchased one from Lakeland and we shall see how we get on with it and report back. Now to find best coffee beans to go in it for an Americano


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

simpleusername said:


> Home training sounds interesting, how do i go about arranging that?


Depends whereabouts you are based.

There are a few on here that offer their services professionally.


----------



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> Depends whereabouts you are based.
> 
> There are a few on here that offer their services professionally.


Leeds based, but i've gone with the Sage Dual Boiler so should need training now. With a 7 month old i just thought right now it's probably going to be more useful than the Gaggia


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

simpleusername said:


> Leeds based, but i've gone with the Sage Dual Boiler so should need training now. With a 7 month old i just thought right now it's probably going to be more useful than the Gaggia


Wow - that's blowing the budget!







Welcome to the Sage club!

Really good bit of kit. You will still need a good grinder to go with it.

Sage actually give you their "White Glove Service" which means one of their representatives will come to your home and take you through all the features of the machine, and make a couple of coffees. Usually last an hour or two and are definitely aimed towards the beginner. That might be enough to get you started.

Not sure who does home training in your area, no doubt someone will enlighten in due course, or start a new thread with the question.

Foundry are a popular choice on here for beans - based in Sheffield, but lots of others as well.

Have fun


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

simpleusername

You don't hang about! 

Had meant to mention to you if you do decide to go ahead and order from Lakeland, go via Nectar.com (presume you have a Nectar card - free sign up if you don't) and earn yourself a stack of Nectar points. Currently 2 points per £1 spent. Occasionally they offer triple points!

http://m.nectar.com/shop-at/lakeland.eshops


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

If you are Leeds based, there's a roasters in York (York Coffee Emporium) that have a nice selections of beans if that's any good?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

simpleusername said:


> Leeds based, but i've gone with the Sage Dual Boiler so should need training now. With a 7 month old i just thought right now it's probably going to be more useful than the Gaggia


Wow, you've definitely gone for it. I'm really impressed with the Sage Dual boiler.

Have you sorted a grinder?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

simpleusername said:


> Sage pro is £200 new, right?


Yes


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Sage Dual Boiler is a seriously capable machine. It's worth getting a capable grinder. Have a look at this thread, then perhaps chat with its author who may be able to hook you up with better for same money. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showpost.php?p=181726


----------



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> simpleusername
> 
> You don't hang about!
> 
> ...


Certainly not, it's arriving today. Missed the nectar thing, will see if i can get retrospective nectar points !


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

simpleusername said:


> Certainly not, it's arriving today. Missed the nectar thing, will see if i can get retrospective nectar points !


Have you got a grinder ?


----------



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Have you got a grinder ?


Not yet.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

simpleusername said:


> Not yet.


You absolutely need one to make coffee or any reasonable description , do you have any plans for one or cash left over ?


----------



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> You absolutely need one to make coffee or any reasonable description , do you have any plans for one or cash left over ?


yes i know we need one but as it's a Birthday present, i bought the machine and i think her Brother or Dad is buying the grinder.

Absolutely no idea which one to suggest they buy though. Didn't realise they were so expensive.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

simpleusername said:


> yes i know we need one but as it's a Birthday present, i bought the machine and i think her Brother or Dad is buying the grinder.
> 
> Absolutely no idea which one to suggest they buy though. Didn't realise they were so expensive.


Good man , as long as it's planned

Don't let them buy a cheap bodum etc please

£ to spend on one ?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Might be worth you doing the leg work and getting advice here on which grinder to go for within their budget then pass the details onto them if you're going for brand new. Otherwise there's often plenty of great second hand purchases in the for sale section. coffeechap definitely worth getting in touch with as he often has plenty of second hand (sometimes even new ones) ones available and in stock.


----------



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Good man , as long as it's planned
> 
> Don't let them buy a cheap bodum etc please
> 
> £ to spend on one ?


To be honest, i'll probably buy one and get some money back from them. I'm going to spend as little as i can to get a good one is probably the best way i can put it. If thats £100 or £200 then so be it.

Edit - The B2C Sage machine i bought says it 'grinds' ? So do i really need one?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay - looks like there has been a little confusion here:

The Barista Express and the Oracle (approx £500 and £1500 repectively) both include a grinder.

The Dual Boiler (approx £1100) does not.

There is also a cheaper Duo, which does not have a grinder either.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

simpleusername said:


> To be honest, i'll probably buy one and get some money back from them. I'm going to spend as little as i can to get a good one is probably the best way i can put it. If thats £100 or £200 then so be it.


The machine you have bought is only going to be as good as the grinder you pair with it.

£100 will get you nothing worth using, if bought new at all ( electronic grinder ) and I mean nothing ( hand grinder aside ) - dont be fooled by amazon descriptions of espresso capable for Bodum or Delonghi grinders , they speak with forked tongues....

this is a good starting point for research

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money

Im mean this friendly but A £100 grinder and a £1000 plus machine is a little mismatched....


----------



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> Okay - looks like there has been a little confusion here:
> 
> The Barista Express and the Oracle (approx £500 and £1500 repectively) both include a grinder.
> 
> ...


Yes, i am being an arse as usual, i do not need a grinder as the machine i bought already has one.

Which is this one - http://www.lakeland.co.uk/17962/Sage-Barista-Express?src=gadsa&gclid=CLL21eSch8UCFUQUwwodJQwAxA

Sorry for confusion folks, rest assured i completely confused myself. Need to stick to lighting !


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

simpleusername said:


> Yes, i am being an arse as usual, i do not need a grinder as the machine i bought already has one.
> 
> Which is this one - http://www.lakeland.co.uk/17962/Sage-Barista-Express?src=gadsa&gclid=CLL21eSch8UCFUQUwwodJQwAxA
> 
> Sorry for confusion folks, rest assured i completely confused myself. Need to stick to lighting !


No problems at all !!

at least that a relief !!!!!!

Next buy me decent fresh coffee to use ( not from the supermarket )


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Good present for brother-in-law or Dad to get would be a subscription to a decent roaster like Rave or Has Bean. Hang off on the accessories for now as I think the Barista Express comes with a selection of stuff that your wife can always upgrade later if she feels the need. Fresh beans are a must though to get the most out of the machine


----------

